# Cheesy Shrimp on Grits Toast



## velochic (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope this thread doesn't get removed.  I love looking at the American Food TV website.  There was this recipe:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_33221,00.html

I was wondering if everyone would think this would be equally yummy using polenta rounds instead.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2006)

i think a cheesey polenta round would work perfectly, maybe even better velo. in fact, i think i'd prefer polenta.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw this episode Velo and thought it sounded really interesting and good.  The only thing that I was a little gun shy about was the grits.  I'd never had them so I wasn't sure what the flavor or texture would be like.  But I love the whole polenta idea.  Let us know how it turns out when you try it.


----------



## velochic (Mar 25, 2006)

Sizzlin - I'm originally from Indiana!!    I'm ashamed to not even know what grits are.

If I ever try this recipe, I'll let ya'll know how it turns out. I'm always out on that website looking. I probably cook about 5% of the recipes I download.   Sometimes it's just a matter of access to the ingredients.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2006)

Grits and Polenta are the same thing...cornmeal mush. Difference being, grits are made from white corn, polenta from yellow. 
I never liked either, but it's been years since I tried them. It's possible my tastes have changed. 
My first husband loved grits, and I cooked them for him often. Once I tried a recipe from a magazine for a grits casserole that had sausage, cheese and onions in it. He loved it.


----------



## velochic (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you, Constance.  I guess I thought grits were like oats, but of course that was just some far-flung impression from childhood.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok....let me get this right. Polenta and Grits are the same thing but ones yellow and ones white? So are Grits and Cream of Wheat the same thing? I just thought they resembled each other so maybe they were. If thats the case I love cream of wheat with sugar and milk.

I know that Mush is really polenta.....just figured that out recently.  I love fried mush with butter and syrup.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2006)

No, Sizzlin...Cream of Wheat is made from wheat. Grits and Polenta are made from cornmeal.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmmmmm.........I'm just going to have to fix some and see if I like them I guess.  My girlfriend went down to GA and ate at Paula Deans resturant.  I asked her if she tried grits and she said she didn't know.  Said there was something white and creamy on the buffet and her and her husband tried them and they were really good but were afraid to sound stupid and ask if thats what they were.  Heck I would of.........its not like no one would figure out they weren't southern and would know that when they spoke. And personally I want to know what it is I'm eating before I put it in my mouth.


----------



## Shunka (Mar 25, 2006)

Grits are different than polenta in that one is not ground as finely. Grits are made from hominy which in turn is made from corn. To me the taste is somewhat different. It also matters if the grits are cooked properly; many do not cook them enough or they have only tried the "instant" grits. IMO the "instant" does not qualify as grits!! If you get the "quick cooking" and cook them longer, you will get a much better product.  Polenta would work with this recipe but the grits are wonderful in this!! I've made this recipe quite a few times with grits.


----------



## velochic (Mar 25, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Grits are different than polenta in that one is not ground as finely. Grits are made from hominy which in turn is made from corn. To me the taste is somewhat different. It also matters if the grits are cooked properly; many do not cook them enough or they have only tried the "instant" grits. IMO the "instant" does not qualify as grits!! If you get the "quick cooking" and cook them longer, you will get a much better product. Polenta would work with this recipe but the grits are wonderful in this!! I've made this recipe quite a few times with grits.



I don't think I can get grits.  Anybody know the German equivalent?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2006)

der gritten?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 25, 2006)

In addition to the white vs. yellow corn difference, when I've had grits while dining out or when I've cooked them at home, I've always made them rather soft - like mashed potato consistency.

Polenta, on the other hand, I prefer much firmer.  Firm to the point where I can cut into squares or rounds & pan-fry it.


----------



## dollop (May 28, 2006)

I have made this recipe for several parties...and you can't believe how folks snarf them down!

For those of you who have never tried grits...you don't know what you're missing!  _Please give this a try!  _


http://www.fostersmarket.com/Recipes/shrimpgritcakes.html


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 29, 2006)

In the south they prefer grits to hashbrowns for breakfast they serve it with butter and salt & pepper.Its pretty good in fact, and as versatile as polenta.Definitly a comfort food.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2006)

I was introduced to grits back in 1994 when we first started house-hunting here in VA (from NY).  

I was surprised to find grits on the breakfast menu of the local "Friendly's" chain restaurant, & enjoyed them thoroughly with my eggs & true "country" ham.  Absolutely nothing like our "Friendly's" breakfasts back in NY - lol!!

What's funny is that the "Friendly's" that had grits on the breakfast menu was in Northern VA, yet the our "Friendly's" here in the Piedmont, south of there, has never had them.  Go figure.


----------

